# Makakilo Garden



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's one of my setups. Enjoy


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great looking pics/ tank! I have similar fish in my 55g


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

nice thick foliage!


----------



## Dorian (Oct 27, 2014)

808aquatics, I really liked your photos. I have few information about Makakilo it is a beautiful place to see different kinds of plants and trees. We can see a large variety of landscape plants there.


----------



## Buresd (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone been to SEA aquarium in Singapore? Had a chance to visit there while on singapore malaysia tour packages. It was an amazing experience.


----------

